# Does everything seem "corny" to you?



## AClayP95 (Mar 31, 2015)

Like most comedies are unwatchable because they are so damn corny and predictable. And everyone seems so stereotypical. Same with music - a lot of people are going to hate me for this, but the beatles are not that great, they just sound like elevator music, and most other songs are boring too.

I hate being that grumpy guy that hates everything, I just can't help it


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah i relate with the whole stereotypical and predictable thing, except instead of corny I would find everyone to be "primal" like everyone just seemed like balding monkeys acting out there impulses.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

revuptheglory said:


> Yeah i relate with the whole stereotypical and predictable thing, except instead of corny I would find everyone to be "primal" like everyone just seemed like balding monkeys acting out there impulses.


Yes I get this. I just see people as animals really, all on the same treadmill. I don't differentiate between people even across countries now, I just look at the entire human race basically as the same thing - basically animals who would fuck eachother over to be able to get what they want. Its really a weird sensation and it's clearly a part of the detachment factor of DP, but then again... isn't it true? lol


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

Midnight said:


> Yes I get this. I just see people as animals really, all on the same treadmill. I don't differentiate between people even across countries now, I just look at the entire human race basically as the same thing - basically animals who would fuck eachother over to be able to get what they want. Its really a weird sensation and it's clearly a part of the detachment factor of DP, but then again... isn't it true? lol


Yeah and for a long while I just interacted with others in a state of utter disgust, although I know I'm absolutely no better then these people. Knowing that just kind of bred some weird mix of self hatred and general hatred for humanity as a whole. And well yes and no, it's true which is probably the most unsettling part of it but I agree and do believe it is from the detachment factor, I theorize it's because you are missing the actual experience involved and you are completely conceptualizing and when you do that, all things can look sort of black and white. The result is so bleak and general to actually apply to daily life.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

revuptheglory said:


> Yeah and for a long while I just interacted with others in a state of utter disgust, although I know I'm absolutely no better then these people. Knowing that just kind of bred some weird mix of self hatred and general hatred for humanity as a whole. And well yes and no, it's true which is probably the most unsettling part of it but I agree and do believe it is from the detachment factor, I theorize it's because you are missing the actual experience involved and you are completely conceptualizing and when you do that, all things can look sort of black and white. The result is so bleak and general to actually apply to daily life.


Yes it's clearly something to do with a lack of empathy / social detachment. You start taking a global, non-personal, detached view as opposed to a personal one.

I need to cure this. Is it curable though? I severely doubt it somehow at this point, 6 years on.


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

Midnight said:


> Yes it's clearly something to do with a lack of empathy / social detachment. You start taking a global, non-personal, detached view as opposed to a personal one.
> 
> I need to cure this. Is it curable though? I severely doubt it somehow at this point, 6 years on.


if there's a cause then there's a way, and I mean I've seen stories on here who was cured after 20 years. Although it's pretty much equally as dreadful no matter how long youve had it. Thankfully there isn't really any reports of long term damage being done so it's not like your pressed for time ya know. How far have you come in terms of figuring it out? And if you don't mind me asking, how have you coped?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

revuptheglory said:


> if there's a cause then there's a way, and I mean I've seen stories on here who was cured after 20 years. Although it's pretty much equally as dreadful no matter how long youve had it. Thankfully there isn't really any reports of long term damage being done so it's not like your pressed for time ya know. How far have you come in terms of figuring it out? And if you don't mind me asking, how have you coped?


I 'cope' because there are more important things in my life to deal with which are extremely pressing.

I have an obsession with my looks and require a double jaw surgery & revision rhinoplasty - so all of my time is taken up by focusing on those 2 things - they are almost totally what I think about!

So yeh thats it basically.


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

Midnight said:


> I 'cope' because there are more important things in my life to deal with which are extremely pressing.
> 
> I have an obsession with my looks and require a double jaw surgery & revision rhinoplasty - so all of my time is taken up by focusing on those 2 things - they are almost totally what I think about!
> 
> So yeh thats it basically.


I understand, but you have no methods you use to cope at this point? Like what I mean is like do you meditate, take meds, Perhaps have had a change of lifestyle? I ask because I imagine you would of picked up somethings along the way. And Oh my, exciting, scary or both?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

revuptheglory said:


> I understand, but you have no methods you use to cope at this point? Like what I mean is like do you meditate, take meds, Perhaps have had a change of lifestyle? I ask because I imagine you would of picked up somethings along the way. And Oh my, exciting, scary or both?


I dont have any coping methods really. I guess I get lost in music but often that makes me feel more depersonalized, because I end up fully feeling the emotion of the music and creating images in my mind of memories or far off places - ends up feeling very spacey and weird.

I don't cope, I just go with the flow.


----------

